# Looking to start a cubing club in SoCal



## Geneva (Apr 5, 2022)

Hey there,
Looking to hang out w some cubers in Socal who are down to hang out via discord or even irl for mini comps/video calls/discussion.
I understand that there's already a facebook group, but I find discord to be more active in general. LMK if there already is a server for socal too. tyty

Interest check - Socal Cubers discord

Thanks for checking out the post!


----------



## baseballjello67 (Apr 14, 2022)

Sure! I'm also from OC 

(My location hasn't been updated in forever)

One question for you- are you going to any of the four upcoming comps (three of the are a series) near us?


----------



## Geneva (Apr 19, 2022)

baseballjello67 said:


> Sure! I'm also from OC
> 
> (My location hasn't been updated in forever)
> 
> One question for you- are you going to any of the four upcoming comps (three of the are a series) near us?


Apologies! Thought I already responded to this haha
I only have 2 responses from the interest check form, so looks like discord is a no go.
I'm going to both ABCD 2022 to help out with staffing, and competing in Long Beach Spring! Hope to catch you at one of those.


----------



## SollsIsCool (Apr 19, 2022)

Hey I’m from socal I’m going to a bruin cube day 2022 on may eight


----------



## Geneva (Apr 20, 2022)

SollsIsCool said:


> Hey I’m from socal I’m going to a bruin cube day 2022 on may eight


Nice me too! GLHF, hope to see everyone there


----------



## Cuber2s (Apr 20, 2022)

I'm from oc!


----------



## Geneva (Apr 21, 2022)

Cuber2s said:


> I'm from oc!


Nice! Are you going to one of the SoCal comps?
Also... I'm really considering making this discord server now haha
Cubing is _pretty_ popular in Socal


----------



## Cuber2s (Apr 21, 2022)

I'm going to long beach


----------



## SollsIsCool (Apr 22, 2022)

Geneva said:


> Nice! Are you going to one of the SoCal comps?
> Also... I'm really considering making this discord server now haha
> Cubing is _pretty_ popular in Socal


Yes make a discord server actually can I make the server? I know how to make a good one.


----------



## Cuber2s (Apr 23, 2022)

Cuber2s said:


> I'm going to long beach


I forgot to sign up


----------



## Geneva (Apr 26, 2022)

Cuber2s said:


> I forgot to sign up


I think there's still *2 *spots at A Bruin Cube Day. glgl
(Link is to registration page)


----------



## Geneva (Apr 26, 2022)

SollsIsCool said:


> Yes make a discord server actually can I make the server? I know how to make a good one.


Yeah, go right ahead! I'm on my computer a lot so I'm down to help out in the server.


----------



## SollsIsCool (Apr 27, 2022)

Geneva said:


> Yeah, go right ahead! I'm on my computer a lot so I'm down to help out in the server.


Alright imma name it “SoCal Cubing Club”


----------



## SollsIsCool (Apr 27, 2022)

SollsIsCool said:


> Alright imma name it “SoCal Cubing Club”


What’s ur dc


----------



## Geneva (Apr 27, 2022)

SollsIsCool said:


> What’s ur dc


Geneva#8193


----------



## SollsIsCool (Apr 30, 2022)

Geneva said:


> Geneva#8193


Sent a friend request


----------



## SollsIsCool (May 6, 2022)

https://discord.gg/5aujaV4N for anyone who wants to join the socal dc


----------

